# SE MI. Sandhill Cranes today ?....



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

I live downriver, probably less than a 1/4 mile from the Detroit [email protected] 8:30 this morning after work I go outside and hear this sound....takes a min. but I look up and see a flock of birds pretty high up, there was about 40 at least, and they weren't "heading" from point A to B....they were milling around in a semi circle ....that lasted for maybe 2 or 3 mins.....

I got in truck and lost where they went, but wondering if anyone knows how common that is....we rarely see or hear Cranes, almost never !....thought it was pretty cool and had to look on utube to check the sound I heard, lol....they were high but the sound was unmistakable....just thought it was pretty cool and unusual for sure for us....made me smile, lol....cheers....


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

There are a ton of Sandhills around my area. Not uncommon to see dozens of them fly over in the evening. Some fields may have groups of 50-100.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

They fly in a circle gaining altitude until they find air currents heading in the direction they want to go. We get them by the thousands during the migration. They don’t seem to like to fly over big expanses of water so the Straits area seems to be the preferred crossing.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

There are tons of them. Flocks are annoying as all heck!


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

If it’s a mild winter they stick around 

Guessing they eat mice this time of year. They seem to hunt in fields


----------



## Bandit67 (Nov 10, 2019)

I wish we could hunt them here. My buddy brought some back from a Canadian hunt last year and cooked the breasts at deer camp. Delicious.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> If it’s a mild winter they stick around
> 
> Guessing they eat mice this time of year. They seem to hunt in fields


Anything that eats mice must be delicious.

L & O


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Agree. Migrating and gaining altitude. Small planes have to be on the lookout. Not sure how high they go, but they aren't afraid of heights. My grandkids think they're Terrodactyls. I'd sure like to try some on the grill.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Circling is called kettling, I believe


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

How high do the dang things fly? More often than not I hear them flying over but can't find them in the sky.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Mr. Google:
Migration & Flight
Sandhill cranes can fly from 15 to 50 miles per hour, depending on wind speed and direction. They circle skyward on rising columns of warm air—called thermals—to help them gain altitudes of *up to 12,000 feet*! Generally, however, they migrate at altitudes of less than 5,000 feet.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

bobberbill said:


> Mr. Google:
> Migration & Flight
> Sandhill cranes can fly from 15 to 50 miles per hour, depending on wind speed and direction. They circle skyward on rising columns of warm air—called thermals—to help them gain altitudes of *up to 12,000 feet*! Generally, however, they migrate at altitudes of less than 5,000 feet.


Ah, so they're only darn near a mile up. No wonder I usually don't see them lol


----------



## sweet lou (Jan 14, 2018)

I live in Southern Livingston County and see them all the time around here. We have even had them in our yard with a young one, wandered around the neighborhood for a while.
Their colors are pretty and they were fun to watch.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Near 2 miles. Had no idea they'd go that high. Steel shot ain't gonna do it.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

sureshot006 said:


> How high do the dang things fly? More often than not I hear them flying over but can't find them in the sky.


Are you sure that you're not hearing snow geese ?

L & O


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> Are you sure that you're not hearing snow geese ?
> 
> L & O


I thought I was sure but maybe not.


----------



## bobsbeads (Jan 19, 2014)

Rib-eye of the sky


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------

